# F300 Titus Tuning Fork On The Way.



## Magnetchief (Jul 19, 2013)

Always like these Omega F300 watches but could never get one at a price I was happy with.

So, decided on a nice condition Titus.

Big, bold an 70's 

Going to enjoy wearing this beast.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Some more pictures would be nice.

Very nice piece, well done.

What is timekeeping like?.


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi Well done, Everyone should have at least one hummer, my old girl is more accurate than 95% of my quartz watches, hope you enjoy it :yes:

wook


----------



## ombray (Feb 14, 2014)

Nice Titus


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

Magnetchief said:


> Always like these Omega F300 watches but could never get one at a price I was happy with.
> 
> So, decided on a nice condition Titus.
> 
> ...


A very smart looking watch!


----------



## Magnetchief (Jul 19, 2013)

Arrived, very nice watch. Keeps time well, you can tell that it was once another brand. The crown has been machined down, you can make out the original Omega symbol.


----------

